# led users



## axiotis (Jun 12, 2011)

i posted this on ap, 

but id also like to hear from those who are only using gtaaquaria.

For months now i have been contemplating on building my diy led fixture. going through numerous threads on the web, i see tons of feedback, both good and bad. 

getting straight to the point i want to know what the *gtaaquaria community knows and thinks about leds, seeing as they are the new big thing. 

please correct me if im wrong,

from my knowledge i have read a lot of leds dont produce some essential wavelengths that some corals need to grow. And also dont prduce uv light(although i think you can get uv leds). i have also read that after a few months of use there corals have just browned out and others thrive.

There are a lot of people who seem just put down the idea right away of using leds and it is a MUST that you have to go with a t5, MH , or VHO setup. this is obvious due to numerous horror stories that come along with leds and the fact that you will most likely get only good results with these original lights.

using a reefbrite strip myself, i feel that my corals have seen some good growth along with my halide and t5s, which leads me to my next point. Should Leds only be used as a colour suplement (or shimmer suplement)?

Some questions i have are that i want to hear feedback from...
Should leds be used as your main source of light or only supplements?
has anyone had long term success with them that can share their experience?
is browning or bleeching from the led itself or because people arent acclimating properly?
best used in softy, LPS or SPS tanks?
as well as any experience with red, violet and green cree leds

any other feedback or facts would make this thread interesting

thanks alex


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you were to build a light fixture using Cree LEDS, you should be able to assemble a light with the right colours and intensity. However, the cost would be high. There is another thread here with a link to a source for LEDs and the Crees are about $13 each.


----------



## axiotis (Jun 12, 2011)

i think rapid led is the best way to go if you want to build a diy kit, over my 90, i have a 250w mh, 2 t5s, and a reef bright led strip. id i were to make a diy led fixture id probably go with 36 leds and just get rid of my halide. i was just hoping id get some feedback for people who have been using leds for a while now.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Jumping on this, i've recently built a new DIY fixture for my tank from 72 Cree's for my SPS dominated tank.

You can view some pictures here(I apoligize for links but saves me the typing): http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2093423

In retro spec so far what I can see is that the light is much more powerfull than my MH lighting was at a much power draw.
From in terms of response of corals, I managed to bleach a few frags due to it's intensity and the prolonged photo periods (Still in the setup mode and no timer) however I've seen the opposite effect from the light hungry corals that were browning in my old tank.

I will post progress pics after a month but so far my response is positive to LED.


----------



## axiotis (Jun 12, 2011)

I actually ended up buying two sols. I'm prett happy with the colours, but I'm having trouple popping reds. May keep two t5s for colour. I didnotice a bit of browning on some corals don't know whether to turn up or down the intensity right now. My peak was I think 15 white 25 blue 35 royal
any feedback would help


----------

